# Deercreek Spillway



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

I was wondering if central Ohio has the flooding that we are experiencing here in southern ohio around Athens. I have Monday morning free and would like to try a spot for some eyes. I was wondering if the Deercreek's spillway was roaring and unfishable? Not sure how lake levels are around Columbus. Just asking for a few opinions on if it would be worth it. Thanks


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

It was looking as though the Scioto was going to be fishable on Sunday or Monday. But the water has stopped dropping and is holding level, I would bet Tuesday or Wednesday..Not sure about Deer Creek.


----------



## PoleSnatcher (Apr 6, 2004)

Doug, if you want to go I can go Tuesday. I'll take a ride out there tomarow and check it out(sunday) call me, I'll PM you my number or PM me. I'll check here tomaorw when I get home from work at 3pm. I belive it is fishable because they are holding water back. If you can go Tuesday I only live 15min. away!!!


----------



## Toolman (Jun 8, 2004)

I'm not real familiar with Deer Creek spillway, but I think most of the resevoirs are near full pool right now (as they are designed to be during flood conditions) and they will be releasing water for some time to get them back to winter levels. It could be close to a week before they reduce flows to "fishable" levels-if it doesn't rain anymore. Check out the map in the link and click on your favorite spot. They are all blown out right now!  

http://waterdata.usgs.gov/oh/nwis/rt

Tim


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I've fished the spillway at DeerCreek for almost 30 years, way back when there were walleye and saugeye hadn't even been invented yet.

Some of the best saugeye fishing is when there is a huge water release. You just can't fish up near the damn because of the flow. There will be people fishing I'm sure , but they will be fishing down by the second parking lot near the end of the pool below the damn. This is far enough from the damn that the current will become slow enough to fish and the fish will be stacked at that point where the current becomes slow enough for them to comfortably lay in the current and feed.

All of this is assuming that it is not so high and fast that it is flooding the parking lot, etc. High flows are by far the best fishing at Deer Creek historically.

good luck,
Kim


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

"I've fished the spillway at DeerCreek for almost 30 years, way back when there were walleye and saugeye hadn't even been invented yet."

I told you you were getting old!


----------



## Toolman (Jun 8, 2004)

Good point Kim. I guess I was thinking more of the actual spillway-not downstream. What you stated about high flows and good fishing is often correct. Major water flows this time of year tend to move fish upstream. The will hold in areas with less current until the flow slows. 
Had walleye been invented yet when you started fishing?! 
BTW-I sent you an e-mail last week. Did you get it? 

Tim


----------



## ocdfishguy (Dec 7, 2004)

As 3:00am last night the water level was way down and real muddy. I fished it from 9p to 3a. They are going to have to start letting the water out soon, all the stuff above the dam is flooded. Did manage to catch one small saugeye and lost a nice one, both on twister tails. Hope this helps


----------



## PoleSnatcher (Apr 6, 2004)

Below the dam, it is about a foot or two below normal wiht a minimal output. Above the dam, FORGET ABOUT IT for a couple weeks at the least. Seen bouy's floating in the shooting range which is about a mile above the main lake on a hill beside the creek it's self. Bridge on yankee town which is normaly 20' or so ABOVE the creek was under. I've never seen it flooded above the lake like this


----------



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

Thanks for the info guys. Not sure what I'll be doing in the morning. Would of been nice to have some faster water out of the spillway!


----------



## PoleSnatcher (Apr 6, 2004)

did you go out this morning doug? I may head out Friday if anyone is interested


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

From this chart, it appears that they have begun to open the dam a bit as of last night. Like someone said there is plenty of water above the dam that needs to make its way down. I have no idea what level is fishable but with the rain we are getting now and the next few days it may get worse again before it gets better.

http://waterdata.usgs.gov/nwisweb/data/img/03230900.03.00065..20050104.20050111.0.0.gif


----------



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

Hey Dave, I did go out Monday morning. Ended up heading over to Paint Creek. I got there and water had just started being released. Water was fast, high, and muddy. I only ended up with one hit. 
I could probably go out Friday morning. That is if the spillway won't be roaring like a whitewater river. Lets keep an eye on weather and spillway level and see what happens. If I go on Friday, I'm gonna try to be there as early as possible.


----------



## PoleSnatcher (Apr 6, 2004)

sounds good to me

how early is early as possible


----------



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

Friend of mine fishes the OHio for hybrids and he's there before daylight to take advantage of the early morning feed. He does catch some eyes while doing that. I'll have a drive of over an hour, so I would like to say I would be there by daylight (6:30 to 7:00), but might not work. I'll get a definate time in my head over the next couple of days.


----------



## PoleSnatcher (Apr 6, 2004)

it's gonna be a cccccoooold one

they me be letting too much water out to be fishable, but I am unsure

anyone know?


----------



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

Sounds like it will be just like Rose Lake when we went for trout. I'm not sure what the levels will look like. Are you close enough to check out the water levels on Thursday? I'll check out some charts that other members have provided on this site. We can make some better plans come tomorrow.


----------



## beatsworkin (Apr 12, 2004)

Gauge was at 6.39' this morning at 6:00, I would imagine that if we get the rain they are calling for today, they will slow it down some. I doubt that they would really let it rip until early next week, to allow for the crest on the Scioto to get downstream. THe phone at the visitor center and Corp office is 1-740-869-2243. Bonnie Maki is the federal agent there and her e-mail is:

[email protected] 

She should be able to give you an idea of what plans are for water release.


----------



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

Hey Dave,
just called Bonnie at the Corps of Engineers and she said water is being released at maximum output. If rain comes tonight, pressure will be released by half. But water is above the rip-rap along the spillway and sounds like it will be running fast. I think that I'm gonna cancel and do some reading and class work tomorrow. Hopefully it will be fishable sometime.


----------



## whitebass (Apr 18, 2004)

Just got back from deer creek and I got bad news  , the water is about 6" over the sidewalk  . It is still fishable, but take plenty of lures with you.You can probaly get them back once the water goes back down. As for this weekend I think it will be a total washout. Rather a cold out !!! Stay home guys and make more lures for the 2005 spring season.  
Bryan


----------



## PoleSnatcher (Apr 6, 2004)

I was thinking the same thing before I got on here, maybe some other time doug


----------

